# Cataract Takeout?



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

A friend forwarded this email to me regarding Cataract takeout issues, any other options this year?

Imagine if you decided to take out at the Halls ramp, across from Bullfrog










SO, looks like no cataract this season. To the best of MY knowledge, this was the last usable take out on Powell.. Damn... Hope someone does something with North Wash.. But last I saw that was much like this..

Dead pool here we come..

Marshall
There is no time like the present for postponing what you ought to be doing.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Cubuffs85 said:


> A friend forwarded this email to me regarding Cataract takeout issues, any other options this year?
> 
> Imagine if you decided to take out at the Halls ramp, across from Bullfrog
> 
> ...


What is this a photo of?

Last September when there was 14 feet more water we saw one or two groups a day motoring out to Bullfrog/Halls when we were sea kayaking between there and Good Hope Bay. Are you saying Bullfrog is now unusable but Halls is still useable?


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Halls



GeoRon said:


> What is this a photo of?
> 
> Last September when there was 14 feet more water we saw one or two groups a day motoring out to Bullfrog/Halls when we were sea kayaking between there and Good Hope Bay. Are you saying Bullfrog is now unusable but Halls is still useable?


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

This photo of the Halls ramp was posted on Wayne's Words, a site that deals primarily with fishing, and secondarily gets into things like houseboats and other recreational boating on Powell.

Rich Phillips


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

The photo above was taken years ago when the lake was still filling and by appearances likely at least 30' lower than it is now.

I just talked to the concession services at Lake Powell. Halls is unusable for motor launching(trailer extraction). And so is Bullfrog until April at the earliest.

However, both ramps can be used for paddle crafts. Which coincidentally is how I'm enjoying the desert lakes like Lake Powell these days. Just got back after spending six sea kayak camp night paddling the length of Lake Havasu. And Lake Powell out of Bullfrog will be mighty fine with no power boats launching this coming March/early April.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I wish that they dated this photo but in September and October this is what it was beginning to look like. This is likely 5-10' shallower than then.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

This is what Bullfrog looks like today. Photo credit = yardsells.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Hayduke was right. What an eyesore.


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

I have to smile ... how quickly we forget our place. The biggest of our scarifications across the face of this blue ball are only temporary. Don't get too arrogant about "destroying the planet." As another so aptly put it, "Us? Destroy the planet? We can't do it. The Earth will shake us off like a bad case of the fleas."


----------

